# Is this a Blue Dolphin?



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think this might be a blue dolphin. Please tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Is that the same fish?


----------



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes it is the same fish. The spots will fade to stripes at times.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

2nd pic looks alot like a C. moorii "Dolphin"

1st pic looks more like a Placidochromis species.

could be a hybrid, you don't really ever see those thick bars in Moorii


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If they are the same fish, than you have a hybrid. They just don't look the same to me though.


----------



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

It also has dark blue on the tip of its top fin. I kind of think it is a hybrid too.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

no its a true C. moorii "Dolphin" 
have any of you ever kept them.
they will change there color pattern with the blink of an eye. the females will usually have more of a blotch than the males. they manly have the blotch when they get stressed. juveniles will have that blotch on the side as well.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

if Christinas2006 posted this pic in the malawi section and said look at my new C. moorii "Dolphin" no one would ever think of it as being a hybrid. It seems like every one wants the fish posted in this section to be hybrids. I'm not saying it always happens it just seems like it every time i look in this section.
I thought this was to help people find out what they have, not what there fish is mixed with. 

THere are though alot of hybrids out there  maybe that why it seems like its always the case here :thumb:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I agree totally about the irregular side blotches that come and go with mood, they are normal with Moorii.

But the first picture looks very weird, like a Placidochromis, with the face and barring. if they are the same fish it is either an odd picture or the fish is probably a hybrid


----------



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is another picture of it:








I would love for it to be a full blue dolphin. If it is a hyrid I don't care. It is still a really pretty fish and is not aggressive. It usually stays at the bottom of the tank. Thanks for the information.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Furcifer158 said:


> no its a true C. moorii "Dolphin"
> have any of you ever kept them.





Furcifer158 said:


> if Christinas2006 posted this pic in the malawi section and said look at my new C. moorii "Dolphin" no one would ever think of it as being a hybrid.


There have been several occasions when I would agree with you about the hybrid guesses in this forum. But do you still think that the new pic by Christinas2006 above is a pure C. moori?

Kevin


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

After that third picture being posted, there is no way that's a pure C. moorii. As noki said, it looks much more Placidochromis.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Furcifer158 said:


> I thought this was to help people find out what they have, not what there fish is mixed with.


In many cases, "what they have", _is _a mix, which is why they're difficult to pinpoint and why they end up posting here looking for an ID.

I agree with noki, Sin and Fogelhund; this fish is a hybrid. It certainly has _C. moori_ in it (and yes, I have kept them) but looks to have a good amount of Placidochromis in it as well. Not an uncommon cross if you keep them together.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

StructureGuy said:


> Furcifer158 said:
> 
> 
> > no its a true C. moorii "Dolphin"
> ...


Ya it really does look more towards the Placidochromis. in that pic.
my bad    
It just really seems like every time i look here its a hybrid issue. I must just look at the wrong time. I really just love seeing what other people are keeping.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well in the future, you may want to be sure you're right before speaking so firmly. Certainly doesn't help the OP to add to the confusion by you stating we are all wrong and you're sure it's such-and-such. And for the record, I actually have juvenile moorii at the moment, so I also have kept them.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Like others have said, most of the fish in this section are hybrids and that's why they're so hard to identify that they need to ask questions.

I look at most the posts and it's about 50/50 if they're hybrids or pure.

I agree with the others on this one. I thought it looked a lot like my pheno male early in his life.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> Well in the future, you may want to be sure you're right before speaking so firmly. Certainly doesn't help the OP to add to the confusion by you stating we are all wrong and you're sure it's such-and-such. And for the record, I actually have juvenile moorii at the moment, so I also have kept them.


he apologized for it, now your just asking for trouble by posting this, no need for this...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I didn't see one 

Seriously though. No, I'm not looking for trouble, I'm making a point. Identifying a fish can be confusing enough for a person, and having people stating as a fact wrong information certainly doesn't help. I agree that often people just jump to conclusions and label something a hybrid because they don't know what it actually is, there's no doubt about that - and obviously, that is just as confusing. If you don't know 110% what the fish is, then don't make it sound like fact. Even just "It looks like a _____ to me", or "I'm pretty sure...", at least it doesn't sound like there's no doubt whatsoever about what it is.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Well in the future, you may want to be sure you're right before speaking so firmly. Certainly doesn't help the OP to add to the confusion by you stating we are all wrong and you're sure it's such-and-such. And for the record, I actually have juvenile moorii at the moment, so I also have kept them.


Ya, sorry I had a bad day


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Fair enough


----------



## pastrycook3 (Jul 1, 2007)

...looks like a star saphire/moorii to me. But only moorii because of the one picture with the spots and the more blunt forehead. The other pics dont have that flatter face.


----------

